# Biscuit Baking Question



## ChocFingers (May 18, 2018)

Hi all!

I baked some Oaty Cookies earlier on and they were a little bit on the soft side.

D'ya think I needed to bake them a little bit longer?

Thanks!


----------



## CakePoet (May 19, 2018)

American cookies  are sometimes  softer then  British biscuits, so that might just be as the recipe should be.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 19, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> American cookies  are sometimes  softer then  British biscuits, so that might just be as the recipe should be.


He's in the UK and I've never heard of Oaty Cookies, so they might be a British thing.


----------



## RPCookin (May 19, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> He's in the UK and I've never heard of Oaty Cookies, so they might be a British thing.



Might be a language variance?  We do have a few varieties of oatmeal cookies (oatmeal raisin, peanut butter oatmeal), and they are typically rather soft.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 19, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> Might be a language variance?  We do have a few varieties of oatmeal cookies (oatmeal raisin, peanut butter oatmeal), and they are typically rather soft.


Yes, I know - I've made oatmeal-raisin cookies many times. It's hard to tell. 

To the OP, we can better help you troubleshoot the problem if you post the entire recipe and what you expected it to be like.


----------



## CakePoet (May 19, 2018)

Well  American style biscuits are called  Cookies in UK and   British style is biscuits.  I live in  Sweden, but I still know that  biscuits and  cookies are basically the same idea how ever  what most of us this side of the pond call cookies are the American types and they are  much bigger then a biscuits.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 19, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> Well  American style biscuits are called  Cookies in UK and   British style is biscuits.  I live in  Sweden, but I still know that  biscuits and  cookies are basically the same idea how ever  what most of us this side of the pond call cookies are the American types and they are  much bigger then a biscuits.


Well I know that, too. Biscuits in the United States, though, are very different. They're typically a lighter dough that rises a lot more than a cookie and are usually savory rather than sweet.

Bottom line is that we still need the OP's recipe in order to troubleshoot the problem.


----------



## CakePoet (May 19, 2018)

Yes American biscuits are more like scones. And yes we need the recipe.


----------

